# Lizards > General Geckos >  Wild caught African fat tail?

## Medduussa

Hello, I am new to owning fat tails. I got a male fat tail gecko from someone who wanted to sell him. Said they got him from petland not long ago. Im having a bit of anxiety because in the case hes from petland Im worried hes wild caught. Besides having a suspicion he seems healthy. Hes a good size with a fat tail. Although it is regenerated. He is eating and is good with being handled hes very calm. I am going to be taking a fecal sample to the vet to check for parasites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirks_Herps

fat tails are harder to breed  in captivity that leopard geckos so the majority of them are imports ( wild Caught )

some parasites will be found in almost all gecko fecal exams even captive bred

the vet will most likely prescribe  Panacur (fenbendazole) its a white liquid that can be given orally 
(must see a vet for dosing levels) ml/gr

if the gecko is otherwise healthy and eating well i wouldn't panic

good luck........Kirk

----------

*bcr229* (09-03-2018)

----------

